# PF Spring Watch



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I know its probably a bit early but thought it would be nice if we could share when we see or hear something that shows spring is here such as bluebells, birds nesting, swallows arriving and hearing the cuckoo. Also say which part of the country you are in.

So Dorset and I have nothing to report yet - off to Devon later on so will see if there is anything much going on around there.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Area: Dorset
'Thing' seen: The birds are coming back to the bird boxes opposite my sitting room


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Essex

The Collared Doves did the "special dance" on the trellis a couple of weeks ago 

The pigeons were flirting yesterday.

The first batch of tadpoles have now hatched.

The bright green shoots of the Dicentra are poking through the soil.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Good idea for a thread although mine will probably be more on birds.

We're Motorhoming at Glastonbury for a few days and went to Ham Wall RSPB reserve, it's one we like to go to as it has a public footpath running right through the middle so dogs are allowed in. Today we heard our first Chiffchaff, saw and heard bitterns, heard a Cetti's warbler and water rails were doing their pig squealing mime. Mr S saw an otter!
Yesterday we went to WWT Steart Marshes between Bridgewater and Minehead. It's a fairly new reserve and has a newly constructed mud flats area which is tidal. Not a lot to be seen or heard as we were there at low tide, but it will be a great bird watching area in the future. Again dogs can come in as their is a network of public footpaths running over the whole area, we were even able to have her off lead as there are good fences between the footpath and the mud.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Good idea for a thread although mine will probably be more on birds.
> 
> We're Motorhoming at Glastonbury for a few days and went to Ham Wall RSPB reserve, it's one we like to go to as it has a public footpath running right through the middle so dogs are allowed in. Today we heard our first Chiffchaff, saw and heard bitterns, heard a Cetti's warbler and water rails were doing their pig squealing mime. *Mr S saw an otter!*
> Yesterday we went to WWT Steart Marshes between Bridgewater and Minehead. It's a fairly new reserve and has a newly constructed mud flats area which is tidal. Not a lot to be seen or heard as we were there at low tide, but it will be a great bird watching area in the future. Again dogs can come in as their is a network of public footpaths running over the whole area, we were even able to have her off lead as there are good fences between the footpath and the mud.


Oh wow, lucky! 
I adore otters and a dream is to get to see them in the wild one day.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I saw one for the first time last year and I'm 64!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

There is (or at least used to be, not sure if it's still there) an Owl and Otter sanctuary in the New Forest ........ saw Otters there for my first time.

To add to the list I am seeing daffodils all over the place.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Daffodills are out at the top of our road, our Camelia is flowering, the Magnolia as well, but the grass isn't growing yet.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

For me it has to be spring lambs this was at the weekend


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Valanita said:


> Daffodills are out at the top of our road, our Camelia is flowering, the Magnolia as well, but the grass isn't growing yet.


Grass is growing here. A lawn I cut a couple of weeks ago needed doing again yesterday (north Lancashire, but not far from the sea). Magnolias aren't out yet. A friend's Camellia is out, but mine isn't yet - it's a later variety.
I've seen a few butterflies, mostly Small Tortoiseshells (about 8 of them), 3 Commas and a Brimstone. Daffs are out everywhere, primroses in flower and cowslips coming up.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Great idea for a thread . Dorset - heard my first chiffchaff yesterday. The starlings & long tailed tits have been gathering lots of nesting material from the garden, woodpeckers have been drumming nearby & I saw my first queen wasp a few days ago.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

Kent/Sussex borders. Primroses, daffodils, crocus, camellia and Magnolias blooming. Grass is growing. Lambing at the farm in full swing. Saw two chaffinches mating and two dunnocks facing each other and one was vibrating it's wings. Maybe a flirting dance?

Edited to add - blue tits in our nesting box and beautiful blackbird song.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Think a local heron is "eating for two (or more)" judging by the behaviour of most of my fish in the pond! 

For the last couple of days they have stayed down deep and out of sight mostly and very skittish when I approach the pond to feed them, which is unusual


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Dorset: Saw an egret resting in a tree on Thursday and yesterday saw three Brimstone butterflies flying about and a few bees on flowers. Snails are also out and about The blackthorn is out, celandines, wild primroses, daffodils galore. Also a sign of spring, sightings of flocks of humans rushing to the garden centres.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm feeding my next door neighbours fish while they are away on holiday & yesterday I saw a gorgeous little goldcrest. It was flitting about bathing in the waterfall. I froze still watching it until it flew off into a bush. I didnt know we had any on our doorstep. It made my day.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Saw my first butterfly yesterday, not sure what type but some sort of fritillary, it was very pretty & kept landing on my head


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> Think a local heron is "eating for two (or more)" judging by the behaviour of most of my fish in the pond!
> 
> For the last couple of days they have stayed down deep and out of sight mostly and very skittish when I approach the pond to feed them, which is unusual


Heron ate all our fish. We now have a wildlife pond. The wildlife are multiplying since the fish went too.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Heron used to visit our pond so we put netting over it - they don't bother any more although we have seen them sitting on our roof having a look sometimes.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

Our horse chestnut tree has leaf buds now. None yet on the beech and oak.
Dawn chorus very loud and song thrush and blackbird are singing on and off all day now.
Loads of lambs overnight at the farm. Several triplets and all except one of the fosterings of one triplet onto a ewe with a single lamb have gone smoothly.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Valanita said:


> Heron ate all our fish. We now have a wildlife pond. The wildlife are multiplying since the fish went too.


We've been lucky really and haven't lost many fish to the heron over the years. I have a live and let live attitude to nature and as I love to see the heron when out walking through the fields with Jack I guess it has to eat something 

I haven't managed to do a full head count yet but there are at least 2 Goldie's left plus an adult carp like fish and several of its babies.

The frogs seem to prefer to lay their spawn in the fish pond (even though there is also a fish free wildlife pond for them!) So if there are less fish for now, it will give the just hatched tadpoles a better chance of survival 

I'd rather not net the pond because so much wildlife use it, such as birds, frogs, newts and even a grass snake


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> We've been lucky really and haven't lost many fish to the heron over the years. I have a live and let live attitude to nature and as I love to see the heron when out walking through the fields with Jack I guess it has to eat something
> 
> I haven't managed to do a full head count yet but there are at least 2 Goldie's left plus an adult carp like fish and several of its babies.
> 
> ...


We didn't net our pond either, horrible things,but it was strung. It allowed other small wildlife to enter.


Though when we had to clear the brambles from the back, the strings were removed & before we could think of replacing them the Heron had got all the fish.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

We still get plenty of wildlife in our pond despite the netting - one year I counted 13 frogs - we also get snakes coming across from the heath opposite. The birds can use the waterfall part at the top of the pond before the netting but we also have two bird baths in the garden for them  My OH knows all the fish in the pond and would be distraught if the heron got any of them.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We didn't go with netting because I've seen a heron tangled in one & it was horrid, the heron here touched the strings with his feet as he went to land & didn't try again, though he did perch on the greenhouse roofs, ours & next doors having a good look several times after the strings were in place. We could also see the pond life & fish through the strings.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Last year Mr S was asked to rescue a snake (by a snake phobic). The snake had become entangled in netting put over veg to keep the birds off. After carefully checking it wasn't an adder, Mr S was more then happy to rescue quite a large grass snake.

We used to have a pond in the garden with a few fish, loads of frogs and toads and a few newts. Each year we would get a number of young grass snakes after the tiny froglets. They were about the size of a pencil and were amazing to see. Since the neighbours farm sold and the dung heap went, no more baby grass snakes.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Good thread! Slow worms are out and about. Heard my first chiff chaff yesterday. Have seen brimstones and small tortoiseshells, white tailed bumble bees and a single honey bee I think. Wood anemones are out, wild daffodils, primroses, blackthorn blossom is half way out, and the neighbours' magnolia tree buds are also opening. House sparrows are courting and building nests in the roof, the blackcap is singing, and I think he is an incoming one rather than one of the winter ones which I think have left (They are quite hard to tell apart!!). HIs girlfriend is certainly incoming - she has a ring and the winter girl didn't have one.The starlings are looking fine, the blackedheaded gulls are turning properly black-headed, and the roads are littered with pheasant and badger RTAs. Spring is definitely here 

I am in Gloucestershire, where the winter has been mild and wet.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Little holes are appearing in our bee house, last year was the first year they used it, can't wait to see the mason bees appear :Nailbiting


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We drove passed our local railway station this morning and on the bank were loads of bluebells, first I've seen this year.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Frogspawn in the garden pond! and a wheatear in a local field.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Snakeshead Fritillaries are about to bloom!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So happy tonight to see Spike the hedgehog as survived the winter. He is tucking into some cat biscuits at the moment.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Snakeshead Fratilliaries are about to bloom!


I had to look that up as I've not heard of it before. Very pretty.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Not too far from us there's some fields that flood every year which are covered in snakes head fratilliaries. They love being soaked every year and happily flower in abundance

http://www.visitwiltshire.co.uk/blog/read/2015/04/cricklade-and-the-snakeshead-fritillary-b40


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Not too far from us there's some fields that flood every year which are covered in snakes head fratilliaries. They love being soaked every year and happily flower in abundance
> 
> http://www.visitwiltshire.co.uk/blog/read/2015/04/cricklade-and-the-snakeshead-fritillary-b40


We have good old Essex clay to garden on - ideal for plants that don't mind cold, wet feet in the winter!

RHS garden at Hyde Hall has a large spread of them on the grass near the pond


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Not much to report but the things I've seen that mark Spring are:

Daffodils
A huge Bee!
Ducks sitting in my front garden


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lots of daffies out here too. Best thing is seeing the haze of fresh green leaves coming out on some of the bushes. The hawthorns look almost luminous at the moment.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

There is a Robin that keeps following me around the garden, not unusual that. I think it must be feeding young because it picks up bill fulls of food & the flies off, to reappear a few minutes later for more. I didn't see where it went though.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Just spotted 6 Goldfinches in our Oak tree, thought they might come to our feeders, but they all flew off again.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Siskins have just reappeared on the feeders, or it could be a new lot. Mr S was dog walking today across farmland and spotted a 'different' bird. From his description it sounded a bit like a wheatear but not sure


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Siskins have just reappeared on the feeders, or it could be a new lot. Mr S was dog walking today across farmland and spotted a 'different' bird. From his description it sounded a bit like a wheatear but not sure


Ooh that's where your name comes from :Facepalm


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Muttly said:


> Ooh that's where your name comes from :Facepalm


Yup, one of my favourite birds.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

GOLDFINCHES :Happy For the first time ever I have a pair visiting my bird feeders. I am so chuffed! Just looked up their favourite food which I now know is nyjer so I'm off to the garden centre to get some. They are currently enjoying sunflower hearts. I will try and get a photo.

I'm in North Somerset


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Heard and saw a male house sparrow sitting in the hole of a nest box chirping his head off. Don't see house sparrows very often although there has been a few hanging about this winter, so it's quite a novelty to have one considering nesting if he can attract a mate. They were everywhere when I was a child and always nesting round the house, nowadays it's become quite a thing to see one.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> GOLDFINCHES :Happy For the first time ever I have a pair visiting my bird feeders. I am so chuffed! Just looked up their favourite food which I now know is nyjer so I'm off to the garden centre to get some. They are currently enjoying sunflower hearts. I will try and get a photo.
> 
> I'm in North Somerset


Some people find they like the sunflower hearts just as much as the niger seed. They are beautiful birds, we are lucky enough to have them regularly in our garden.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Siskin said:


> Heard and saw a male house sparrow sitting in the hole of a nest box chirping his head off. Don't see house sparrows very often although there has been a few hanging about this winter, so it's quite a novelty to have one considering nesting if he can attract a mate. They were everywhere when I was a child and always nesting round the house, nowadays it's become quite a thing to see one.


We don't get house sparrows here either although we do see them in our garden in Devon.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We have House Sparrows here, in fact that Robin keeps shooing them off the bird table, it's a really agressive bird. Not eating any food for itself, it's just keeping the Sparrows away.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Whilst out today came across a sunny embankment with cowslips begining to flower.

When we got home discovered that Mr Sparrow has found a Mrs Sparrow and they were happily hopping about picking up bits of nest material. Hopefully they have taken up residence in the box on the side of the house.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

Our robin chases the dunnocks away all the time. He seems to really have it in for them! We don't have house sparrows here, but we do at the farm where I keep the ponies. They were the most common birds in our garden when I was a child.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> GOLDFINCHES :Happy For the first time ever I have a pair visiting my bird feeders. I am so chuffed! Just looked up their favourite food which I now know is nyjer so I'm off to the garden centre to get some. They are currently enjoying sunflower hearts. I will try and get a photo.
> 
> I'm in North Somerset


As RPH says I'd deffo give the sunflower seeds ago, our goldfinches won't eat nyger seed . They're such pretty little birds aren't they, I always think they look like a tropical bird with their colours.

We had loads of fledgling gold finches in last year, they would sit on top of the feeding station & beg for food from all the tits & other finches, most were obliging & shoved a sunflower seed down their throat


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Thursday's walk  raining today


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

new westie owner said:


> Thursday's walk  raining today


Beautiful.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Siskin said:


> Whilst out today came across a sunny embankment with cowslips begining to flower.
> 
> When we got home discovered that Mr Sparrow has found a Mrs Sparrow and they were happily hopping about picking up bits of nest material. Hopefully they have taken up residence in the box on the side of the house.


Stuck in traffic the other day I was watching a pigeon trying to fly off with a long piece of redundant thin cable/wire in it's beak. Unfortunately, it was still attached at the other end! 

I felt really sorry for him/her and hoped they would give up before too long!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> Stuck in traffic the other day I was watching a pigeon trying to fly off with a long piece of redundant thin cable/wire in it's beak. Unfortunately, it was still attached at the other end!
> 
> I felt really sorry for him/her and hoped they would give up before too long!


You should see the Rooks here, at the top of our Oak tree trying to break off twigs. With the sap rising the tree doesn't surrender them easily. Rooks are contortionists.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

On opening the curtains this morning, I looked out to see a rook with one foot on the fatball holder, flapping its wings to keep balanced and trying to eat the fat balls! It was hilarious!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Matrod said:


> Saw my first butterfly yesterday, not sure what type but some sort of fritillary, it was very pretty & kept landing on my head


Very unlikely to be a fritillary. It's rare for any of them to appear before the end of April as they over winter as half grown caterpillars, or eggs for those species that come later in the summer. Also, they are restricted to very specialised habitats, usually coppiced woodlands. Most likely to have been a Small Tortoiseshell or Comma (looks quite like a fritillary) which hibernate as adults.
Up here, Daffodils are out, I've seen quite a few butterflies and damson blossom is beginning. Frogspawn is quite easy to find, too.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Watched a long tailed tit collecting old spiders webs from around the window and door frames this morning.

They weave moss and lichen together with the web in order to make an enclosed nest ball. It's very fragile looking, but still strong. As the baby birds grow (they have very large broods) the nest expands to fit.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Siskin said:


> Watched a long tailed tit collecting old spiders webs from around the window and door frames this morning.
> 
> They weave moss and lichen together with the web in order to make an enclosed nest ball. It's very fragile looking, but still strong. As the baby birds grow (they have very large broods) the nest expands to fit.


Found out where the long tails are building and it's in our garden! Yayyyyyy.

We have a large clematis growing up the side of the house and whilst we were sat outside enjoying the sunshine spotted the long tails near the clematis and one of them was holding a feather. They both flew into the clematis, then left a minute or two later sans feather, so went and had a look. There, near the top is a lichen and moss ball, barely visible. It will vanish once the plant comes into leaf.
Feel immensely privileged.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

According to the village Facebook page, swallows have been seen in the village although I've not seen any yet.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow! That's early.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We have a Chiffchaff chiffchaffing away in our Magnolia. The males arrive first then grab & defend a territory before the females get here.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Valanita said:


> We have a Chiffchaff chiffchaffing away in our Magnolia. The males arrive first then grab & defend a territory before the females get here.


Lucky you, not sure I've seen one.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Lucky you, not sure I've seen one.


Elusive little things, I've only had short sightings.

Chiffchaffs and willow warblers look exactly the same. The only way you can tell them apart is when they open their beaks and sing.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Having said we had no Siskins, this is what I saw a little while ago on the feeders....


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

The female Blackcap is still here also...


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Love the last one of the black cap - what a face - she looks most indignant.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

The birds all seem to think it's Spring today, in the middle of the afternoon too.
We have a Song Thrush singing in one of the Oak trees, a Chaffinch in another, several twittering from little birds, Goldfinches I think & the Dunnock is in the bush.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Great photos @Valanita


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks to all 3 of you.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Our mistle thrush turned up today which is a sign of spring for me, it'll hang around until autumn then disappear until next year. It's such a bold bird, never takes any notice of us while we're in the garden.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

We have primroses and violets coming up in the lawn and bluebells in the hedge  A green woodpecker in the garden yesterday and a heron in the field behind us this morning - I think he must have been a bit lost as I don't know of any ponds or streams that near


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

OH reported seeing a Swallow in Weymouth today 

We saw Bats swooping around the car park in Wareham forest this evening.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I keep listening out for a cuckoo - used to hear them in the woods a few years ago but not heard one for a while


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> I keep listening out for a cuckoo - used to hear them in the woods a few years ago but not heard one for a while


There are two places in Wareham Forest we always hear the cuckoo but nothing so far.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Watched one of the long tails carefully picking up every one of Isla's hairs that we had stuffed into a bush after her last grooming session. Then it zipped round the side of the house to the nest it's built.
Also watched earlier a robin feeding his mate, a good sign of spring as boss robin will normally boot every other robin out of his winter territory if he can, male or female.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Had a week off so saw a fair bit while dodging the weather 

Robin singing









Wood anenome









Proper wild daffodils









Greenfinch









Marsh marigold - in a very sunny spot - seemed early to me









Bluebell









and frogspawn


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely pictures @Jonescat


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

We can hear lots of tap tap tapping noises from the bird box above lounge doors/below bedroom window. It would seem the Great Tits are doing some renovations or spring cleaning


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> We can hear lots of tap tap tapping noises from the bird box above lounge doors/below bedroom window. It would seem the Great Tits are doing some renovations or spring cleaning


We hear that too from the box by the bedroom window and it's also great tits. i wonder if they're building an extension


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Siskin said:


> We hear that too from the box by the bedroom window and it's also great tits. i wonder if they're building an extension


 Possibly or taking down a wall as they prefer "open plan living"


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Jonescat said:


> Had a week off so saw a fair bit while dodging the weather
> 
> Robin singing
> View attachment 267053
> ...


Fabulous photos, I love the carpet of wild daffodils, it's beautiful


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw my first Swallows today, flying low over the corn field on my morning walk 

Also saw my first squashed Hedgehog


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> Saw my first Swallows today, flying low over the corn field on my morning walk
> 
> Also saw my first squashed Hedgehog


Liked for the swallows not the squashed hedgehog. I still haven't seen any swallows yet although OH did.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

13th April heard our 1st Cuckoo in Wareham Forest :Happy:Happy


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

At the bottom of our garden by the brook.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

It's gone mad the last couple of days. Tuesday I saw several Brimstones, Peacocks and 3 Speckled wood Butterflies. Yesterday I saw a very busy Bee nest in a hole in a tree and 3 Slow Worms under my reptile refuges 
This morning across the field, the solitary wasps are now active too


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Someone enjoyed their picnic


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw some hatched Tadpoles today, very surprised...


----------



## ZiggyB (Mar 5, 2016)

Bluebells in the woods!


----------



## ZiggyB (Mar 5, 2016)

and catkins!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Despite the cold wind and the snow falling, there is a Blackcap singing away in the trees behind the house.

At least I'm 99.9% sure it's a blackcap, but the garden warbler sounds so much like the blackcap that they are difficult to tell apart when singing. Sounds like I need to find the binoculars.


----------



## ZiggyB (Mar 5, 2016)

I am going to need a bird book to figure out what all these birds are called! Yesterday morn I spotted a few pheasants in the field out front, this morn I can hear blackbirds too. There is a red kite circling, and I can hear a busy bunch of (I think) house sparrows in my roof. There's also a few starlings flying past.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

My family of sparrows are getting very amorous today!!  I think there will be lots of babies this year.
Only one goldfinch is now visiting - I'm hoping this means the other is now in the nest?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Blackcap finally showed itself and sung a little before flitting off again, so 100% sure it's a blackcap.


My husband spotted four red kites flying close to the house yesterday. We seem to have gone from the odd sighting to loads in a couple of months. Brilliant.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Both goldfinches back today - and they are enjoying the nijer seed YAY!! So glad it wasn't a waste of money!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Great tit who has been making lots of tap tap tapping noise in the bird box flew in with the biggest beak full of bedding material and we have robins nesting behind the Ivy on our garage.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I was at Upton country park this morning & saw a robin feeding it's mate bits of egg shell so something has hatched & I also saw a buzzard at the top of a large tree mantling at a crow so I'm wondering if it's nesting near by.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Blackcap singing away this morning early, in next door but ones cherry tree in their front garden, alternating to our Magnolia tree in our front garden. While I was waiting for my Daughter, I watched him for a while, then a female Blackcap landed in the cherry tree & back he went, followed her around the tree for a bit, litterally, , only for her to fly off, poor bird looked very disheartened.
Watching him again this late afternoon, he was in the cherry tree still singing. Chiffchaff also singing further up the road.
We don't usually get Blackcap staying here in Spring.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

There was a heron on my roof this morning!  Until he was chased away by a crow. Never seen a heron around here before.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We stopped off at the Forest Centre country park between Milton Keynes and Bedford yesterday. Heard willow warblers and watched a bunch of swallows fly over.
Currently at Suffolk, but not seen a Dartford Warbler yet


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Are there any Dartford Warblers in Suffolk? I thought they were all here in Devon.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Valanita said:


> Are there any Dartford Warblers in Suffolk? I thought they were all here in Devon.


Lots in Dorset too.

Saw one lone Swallow driving to Meldon Reservoir on the edge of Dartmoor this afternoon.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I have seen a few Swallows now, and bluebells. It really feels like Spring, even if it did snow on Saturday (just a few flakes really but more than it has done all Winter!)

Long tailed tit and frog
















Jackdaw with nesting material and great tit singing its heart out
















Dipper and Bluebells


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a few couples showing up on the feeders recently - hoping for a baby boom soon! Goldfinches, great tits, robins, blue tits


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Valanita said:


> Are there any Dartford Warblers in Suffolk? I thought they were all here in Devon.


There's a few in some areas along the coast, not sure about further inland. Our static is within the Dunwich Heath area run by the NT and Dartfords have been happily nesting for a number of years, but still need to look carefully to spot one. It's a lovely day here, much warmer and the wind is not as strong as it has been, so I think we will go up and have a look.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Siskin said:


> There's a few in some areas along the coast, not sure about further inland. Our static is within the Dunwich Heath area run by the NT and Dartfords have been happily nesting for a number of years, but still need to look carefully to spot one. It's a lovely day here, much warmer and the wind is not as strong as it has been, so I think we will go up and have a look.


I meant Dorset too, have seen them at Aylesbere, Devon & Arne, Dorset. That is good news that they have spread, because a bad year for weather, they can't find food & they die, because they don't migrate, populations can fluctuate rapidly. I hope you see them.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Got this from Dartmoor National Park but thought it might have interesting information for others too

A new cuckoo season starts - walks and all!









The first cuckoo of the 2016 season has already been heard on Dartmoor, thereby heralding the long-awaited spring. Over the last two years, Dartmoor National Park Authority, in partnership with Devon Birds and Exeter University, has been asking the public to report their cuckoo sightings. During that time, we have collected over 2,000 records of cuckoos across Devon, with 90% of those records coming from Dartmoor.

This spring, we are again collecting as many sightings as possible. Please log your observations by going to our interactive map at www.dartmoor.gov.uk/cuckoo. Alternatively, you can also report your sighting in any of the Dartmoor National Park Visitor Centres or to our outreach staff and Rangers.

Naomi Barker, Dartmoor National Park Ecologist said: 'The data we are gathering is all part of gaining as much information as possible about cuckoo distribution and breeding success, to understand the reasons for their decline. We are particularly keen to get records from remote Dartmoor sites, observations of cuckoo behaviour, as well as records of young cuckoos later in the year, to get as comprehensive a picture as possible.'

This cuckoo season also includes a guided walk led by a Dartmoor National Park ecologist, looking at cuckoos and learning more about their fascinating lifestyle, their long migration to Africa and about the ground-breaking satellite tagging project that took place on Dartmoor in 2013 and 2014. The walk is scheduled for Monday 2 May, from 10 am until noon. Please bring binoculars and do not wear brightly-coloured clothing. Booking is essential as these walks are very popular and numbers are limited. Meet at Haytor lower car park by the Dartmoor National Park Visitor Centre. Adults £5.00, children 14 & under are free. Book on 01364 661520.

In England the decline in the cuckoo population has been in the order of 70% over the last 20 years, however Dartmoor remains a stronghold for the species.

Good places to enjoy Dartmoor's uplands accompanied by the song of the cuckoo are Haytor, Meldon and around Headland Warren. Most moorland birds build their well-hidden nests on the ground, so please take great care to stay on marked tracks and keep your dogs under close control.

The cuckoo has a complicated life cycle: it is a migratory bird, which comes to our shores in April, and leaves again in July. It spends its winters in sub-Saharan Africa, and it is not clear what routes our cuckoos choose to get to their wintering grounds, nor where in sub-Saharan Africa the birds actually are. Furthermore, the cuckoo's breeding behaviour is rather unusual: it doesn't build and tend its own nest, but Iays its eggs into the nests of other bird species.

The baby cuckoo then hatches and the first thing it does is to remove all the other eggs and/or chicks from the nest, making it the sole occupant of its adopted nest. The cuckoo is therefore dependent upon healthy populations of its host species, who have faced mixed fortunes themselves in recent times.

Please remember if you are unable to make the cuckoo walk that the National Park Visitor Centre at Princetown has a new display, 'Discovering Dartmoor's Wild Stories.' As well as seeing the 'Flight of the Cuckoo' film there is a lifesize model, images and a tweet post to hear their distinctive call. The Visitor Centre is open from 10am to 5pm dai


----------



## ZiggyB (Mar 5, 2016)

Jonescat said:


> I have seen a few Swallows now, and bluebells. It really feels like Spring, even if it did snow on Saturday (just a few flakes really but more than it has done all Winter!)
> 
> Long tailed tit and frog
> View attachment 268375
> ...


Great pics! And thanks for naming the birds, I now know I am seeing great tits here


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I've only just discovered this thread (don't usually venture out of dog chat!), we have several long tailed tits about, but I haven't spotted any nests in our garden. the usual robins, blue tits and great tits and I think a greenfinch (only caught a glimpse). the wild garlic is in full bloom and blue-bells are nearly out here too (isle of Wight) Loads of butterflies, but I'm rubbish at identifying them unless i can get really close views - will have to venture up the downs again soon and see if I can spot any Glanville fritillary as that species is very local to us!

the bumblebees are creeping out - one savagely attacked poor Ronin yesterday  He was lying all peaceful outside the cafe after our walk and it crawled up his tail and got tangled. I managed to rescue it but he lay and glowered at it for a good 10 minutes afterwards while it crawled about rather groggily


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Lots of bumble bees here at Suffolk searching for just the right spot to make nests.

Saw a tree creeper today going around all the trees round the static, haven't seen once since about the same time, same place last year.

Heard the Stone Curlews a couple of evenings ago. Another rare bird that likes this area, Very difficult to see usually only hear them as they start arriving about this time of year and again in September when they collect together prior to departing. We call them the 'mad eyed birds' which you will see why if you google some pictures.

Another warm day here and the wind has dropped so plan another venture onto the Heath to see if we can spot some Dartford Warblers.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

We went to Venford Reservoir in Dartmoor yesterday, beautiful sunny day. Thankfully we saw a sign about some paths being closed due to nesting Grebes before Colt had chance to investigate. We saw a pair on the reservoir, OH took some photos but won't know until we get home tonight whether they came out as being pulled by on lead dogs is not conducive to taking decent photographs of birds  We also had a lovely walk on the moor near Tavistock out to a quarry - all we could hear the whole way was sky larks singing.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Absolutely thrilled to see and hear a nightingale singing yesterday afternoon. He was just tuning up rather then in full song, but lovely to hear. Our friends who live in a nearby Suffolk village get driven mad by nightingales singing all night by the bedroom window, so have a slightly different view of them to us. We used to get them in the garden when we lived in Germany, so I can understand how they feel, but still love them. The interesting thing is I can recognise a nightingale the instant it starts to sing and I assume that has come about due to them singing all night whilst I slept. Isn't it said that information can be assimilated better whilst we sleep?

Also heard the woodlark singing although it was some distance away and it's song just drifted in on the breeze.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

The Orange tips are on the wing 

Saw a little blue butterfly the other day too, assume it was a Holly blue but didn't get close enough to check


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

First day we've seen the starlings back, they have a nest nearby and keep coming for the suet. Just as I took this moody photo (from indoors so not very clear), there was lightening and a loud clap of thunder and we had an almighty hailstorm so they took off to cover.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

We have had snow today!!!   In the South West!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> We have had snow today!!!   In the South West!


We had very very soft hail stones 

Is that possible, or were they very fat snow flakes?


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

We had the soft hail in Bournemouth too accompanied by a little thunder storm!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Matrod said:


> We had the soft hail in Bournemouth too accompanied by a little thunder storm!


Ours definitely wasn't soft. That's our second lot today.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> We have had snow today!!!   In the South West!


We didn't get any here, just sleety rain, then it got sunny, it was colder though, places 'up North' had a lot.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

"Can we share your chimney pot?"


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We have a Chiffchaff chiffchaffing away in the Oak tree here.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Today I saw a pair of Swallows, the first I'd seen this year, usually there are far more this time of year, where I was.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Heard my first Cuckoo.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Finally seen my first swallow yesterday & a swift this morning


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Jackdaws taking up residence in chimney pots, last years great tits in the same nest spot as last year and today one was taking spiders from the wall.

Oh and of course hedgehogs a lovely male in the garden


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> Heard my first Cuckoo.


I don't know why but I always get so excited when I hear a Cuckoo


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I don't know why but I always get so excited when I hear a Cuckoo


No odd thing really isn't it as it signals the death of many fledglings


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

rona said:


> No odd thing really isn't it as it signals the death of many fledglings


Yes they are not a very pleasant species for sure, might be because they are so elusive, we've spent a couple of dog walks trailing around after OH trying to get a photo because he is sure its in this particular tree then the call pops up in a completely different place. He lives in hope of getting a photo of one but I have my doubts.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

My first bat this evening!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> My first bat this evening!


For the last couple of years I've had a pair of bats swooping around my garden, really hope they are here this year! It's usually when nights get a bit warmer but I'll be watching out now!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Was just looking to go out and feed the hogs and looked out the window and there he was. I really love bats they are so cool!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I love to see them, have to duck sometimes because they fly so close!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Where I volunteer on the park they have a nocturnal house and you walk through in darkness and wow they come so close it's just amazing but they never get tangled in your hair

Just love to see them swoop about in the garden


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> For the last couple of years I've had a pair of bats swooping around my garden, really hope they are here this year! It's usually when nights get a bit warmer but I'll be watching out now!


We've had bats here for all of the 20+ years I've lived here. Oddly, when I mention them to the neighbours, none have seen them


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

House martin over the garden today. Blackbirds and sparrows disappearing in to the hedge with beaks of food. Song thrush singing regularly which doesn't happen every year but still a bit prone to a light frosting in the morning.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

rona said:


> We've had bats here for all of the 20+ years I've lived here. Oddly, when I mention them to the neighbours, none have seen them


We get bats flying around our garden as well, I have no idea where they roost though. Thought it could be in the barns at the bottom, over the lane, but those are long gone to houses & we still get the bats.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We get bats in our roof during the summer. They are between the tiles and the lining. It's amazing watching them come out in the evening as there are so many of them up there.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Lots of butterflies today, bees, ladybirds and I didn't have to wear a coat!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

nicolaa123 said:


> Lots of butterflies today, bees, ladybirds and I didn't have to wear a coat!


I've seen several butterflies today as well, isn't it great. Seen several brimstones as well as a few peacocks.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

The mason bees are emerging, lots of holes appeared over the last few days 








And they have already started using one the new ones we put up


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Matrod said:


> The mason bees are emerging, lots of holes appeared over the last few days
> View attachment 270041
> 
> And they have already started using one the new ones we put up


Wow


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

We were woken early this morning to the sound of the woodpecker drilling on our nesting box under the bedroom window where the Great Tits are nesting - presumably they are feeding their babies as they are flying in with food although haven't heard the babies squawking yet.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

For about a week, all we have heard all day is the squawking of the baby Starlings and watching Mum go in and out with food. They are nesting, as they do every year in next doors roof 
Hope to get pics when they come out.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I've just done a spot of pond dipping, didn't intend to, what I was going to do was remove some of the weed so the pond doesn't look like a lawn, but there are so many creatures in it I can't take any out, though I have piled it to the front still in the water so any creatures can escape. I counted 8 newts, even more Damselfly lava, several little squiggly things, a few beetles & a frog. Now the last one is good because we haven't had frogs for ages, but since the fish all went, it might bring friends & they might come back & breed again.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

We are watching the tadpoles developing in my parents pond. They are getting bigger, but no legs yet! In our own garden we have bumblebees nesting in one of our older compost heaps. So many fresh green leaves everywhere and blossoms on the trees. I love May!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I was topping up an area with bark chips this afternoon and a bumblebee became rather irate. I realised it was trying to find where it's nest hole had gone. It kept buzzing around one particular area, so I pulled back the bark and seconds later it went down a hole. Hope I haven't upset it too much.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I've never seen so many different type of bees & insects in the garden than this year, it's so lovely to see the work we've put into making a wildlife garden has paid off :Smug. Our bee hotels are very busy, I've spent so much time gawping at them coming in & out today.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We had a little blue butterfly in the garden this afternoon, it was very small & very blue.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Valanita said:


> We had a little blue butterfly in the garden this afternoon, it was very small & very blue.


There's loads about here now, the ones that have landed have all been Holly Blues but they do seem smaller than normal years


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Just watched a beautiful goldfinch "harvesting" spiders and the webs from under the shed roof, was like trying to eat spaghetti


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

rona said:


> There's loads about here now, the ones that have landed have all been Holly Blues but they do seem smaller than normal years


I think you are right, it was a Holly Blue, can't be any of our other blue butterflies as they don't live here.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

We have our first babies of the year - two of these house sparrows still being fed by Mum and Dad but having a go at finding their own food too.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

OH took these this afternoon from his Man Cave. Makes a fabulous bird hide. I just love the goldfinches, they are very brave and don't fly away when you go outside and can they talk!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Brilliant love them!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great tit nest very busy and can hear babies inside the parents are so good always bringing food constantly so hopefully another good year for them.

Considering they are nesting near magpies, jackdaws and jays they do well each year!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dont forget to fill up water baths and also any water bowls you can put on the ground. All hogs coming into the hospital at the moment are seriously dehydrated


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

We found three slow worms in the garden today. They were in some fertile soil near the compost heap.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Baby starlings out now as well


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Heaps of baby starlings in the garden, it's so distracting watching them & their daft antics in the garden


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I think the great tits are soon to fledge!

One year with the starlings, my garden was quite a popular spot and no lie I woke one morning and the garden was a sea of fledglings there must have been at least fifty-hundred it was an amazing site, my pocket and ears took a bashing! Oddly since then I havnt seen any in the garden since, tho I think that's to do with building work that happened near me.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw my first Skippers today The first was almost certainly a Grizzled Skipper 
http://www.ukbutterflies.co.uk/species.php?species=malvae

The other two I'm not sure, may have been the same or Dingy Skipper as both are on site.
http://www.ukbutterflies.co.uk/species.php?species=tages

The only other thing they could have been would be a day flying moth 
http://www.ukmoths.org.uk/species/euclidia-mi

I've seen all 3 on this site in the past. 
Had the old dog with me so couldn't follow them :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Been getting a few butterflies coming into the garden including some orange tips which is rather nice.
Heard and saw the first squadron of swifts go screaming through, they're usually a bit late arriving here.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Great tits so loud now! Must be close to fledging! Had to scare off a magpie who was paying to much interest by shaking a branch and then as it has rained I got soaked!!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Thought I was going to get knocked over by a territorial charging roe buck last night, wandering through the wood. There was a sound like a labrador spashing leaping into the stream and then two of them came flying into the clearing I was in - looking at orchids, so crouched down. As soon as they saw me, they turned and ran back to the stream, and I could hear them barking at each other for quite a while.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jack and I came across a fledgling the other morning on a narrow footpath.

I had to pick it up and put it high up in the bushes to save it from Jack, otherwise he would have grabbed it.

Glad I did cos when I looked over my shoulder there was someone coming with another 2 lurchers! 

Hope his parents found him


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

There's a well fledged robin in the garden. Still being fed by the parents, but it's finding its own food as well.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Stood watching a couple of Swallows swooping over the crop field this morning catching flies


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Commotion earlier jays v jackdaws and magpies! The swooping and aerodynamics was awesome and on this occasion no birds were hurt thankfully, jays nest being very much defensed.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Went to a different site yesterday and saw about 50-75 Dingy skippers, never seen so many in one small area. Also saw my first Grass Snakes of the year


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

This is one of the woods that I walk in - carpetted with wild garlic at the moment.

.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Saw my first damsel flies today, they're so pretty. And tremendous excitement in the pond, our first ever frog has turned up  we've often had newts & a grass snake but this is a first!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We went to a bluebell wood last week which had loads of garlic and wild flowers including orchids...lovely. OH saw a hare but I missed it as too busy taking photos.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not the best photo, but I often see three red kites where I live and the roost not so far away from my house.

They often fly over and today was seen off by some crows. There was only one kite I saw today which is the Second photo, first photo was taken some time back


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We're begining to get more red kites here now, although they've been coming and going for some years, now they seem to be staying. Amazing birds especially when they swoop down after something.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ah the jays nest has been attacked again, crows, jackdaws and magpies swooping about. I saw a crow or jackdaw get attacked and went to the ground. Saw a crow fly off with something in its beak. The noise of the jays is heartbreaking  I know they aren't everyone's favourite but I enjoy the jays and hope they if this nest is lost have another one


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Saw my first queen wasp of the year today, I know a lot of people don't like wasps but I think they're great & the queens are stunning, she was enjoying a bounty of greenfly on this plant. Sorry for the crap photo, she was pretty lively!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Whilst we were out for a woodland walk, Isla spotted something at the foot of a tree. Turned out to be a young blackbird. She kept following it round and round the tree before it got cross and fluttered in her face which did the trick and she came back looking a bit sheepish. She didn't seem to want to harm it, more curious as to what it was.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

We have seen a lot of our starling pair and their three large, fluffy babies this weekend. They all came down to the table on our feeder. The adults were feeding the babies, two of which were helping themselves in between.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Matrod said:


> Saw must first queen wasp today, I know a lot of people don't like wasps but I think they're great & the queens are stunning, she was enjoying a bounty of greenfly on this plant. Sorry for the crap photo, she was pretty lively!
> View attachment 271240


Have had a couple come in the conservatory recently, no doubt looking for a good place to set up home! 

They are the only insect that gives me the heebie geebies, but I would never hurt them. I keep a small fishing net handy to help liberate them back to the garden! 

Saw a mahoosive hornet the other morning too, hovering near the slightly ajar shed door. Forced myself to run out and shut the door, just in case. Very big and very loud!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Have had a couple come in the conservatory recently, no doubt looking for a good place to set up home!
> 
> They are the only insect that gives me the heebie geebies, but I would never hurt them. I keep a small fishing net handy to help liberate them back to the garden!
> 
> Saw a mahoosive hornet the other morning too, hovering near the slightly ajar shed door. Forced myself to run out and shut the door, just in case. Very big and very loud!


I'm ashamed to admit I do run away screaming from wasps  but I love them for all the good work they do. They're only a pest for a short time of the year & I always think they're entitled to a bit of knees up after all their hard work for the rest of the year . I found a queen on the inside of my kitchen window a few years ago with one of my cats Rodney sat right next to her, I grabbed him in a panic & have the scars to show for it .

Lucky you seeing a hornet, I hardly ever see them although I'd probably run away screaming again once I'd finished admiring it


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

We don't get many starlings here but there's a small flock that have recently found our bird feeder & are coming to it every day, hubby got a snap of mum feeding her babies yesterday morning


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Matrod said:


> I'm ashamed to admit I do run away screaming from wasps  but I love them for all the good work they do. They're only a pest for a short time of the year & I always think they're entitled to a bit of knees up after all their hard work for the rest of the year . I found a queen on the inside of my kitchen window a few years ago with one of my cats Rodney sat right next to her, I grabbed him in a panic & have the scars to show for it .
> 
> Lucky you seeing a hornet, I hardly ever see them although I'd probably run away screaming again once I'd finished admiring it


Ha ah, believe me, I'm screaming inside and trying desperately not to flap! 

I'd always been a bit wary of wasps, but having been stung a couple of times my heart rate definitely quickens when in close proximity. Sooooo painful!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Lurcherlad said:


> Ha ah, believe me, I'm screaming inside and trying desperately not to flap!
> 
> I'd always been a bit wary of wasps, but having been stung a couple of times my heart rate definitely quickens when in close proximity. Sooooo painful!


Haha, I forgot about the flapping! With me it's more waving my arms about in the air like a maniac :Woot I really need to get over it.


----------



## Cedar (Jun 17, 2015)

Matrod said:


> I'm ashamed to admit I do run away screaming from wasps  but I love them for all the good work they do. They're only a pest for a short time of the year & I always think they're entitled to a bit of knees up after all their hard work for the rest of the year . I found a queen on the inside of my kitchen window a few years ago with one of my cats Rodney sat right next to her, I grabbed him in a panic & have the scars to show for it .
> 
> Lucky you seeing a hornet, I hardly ever see them although I'd probably run away screaming again once I'd finished admiring it


I have to admit that I have been scared of hornets since I was stung on the top of my foot by one a couple of years ago. It was agony, much worse than a wasp sting and my foot swelled up to twice the size. For a while I couldn't even put weight on it. It was painful for about a week afterwards. Now I depart fast if I see one!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw the first Froghoppers of the year today 
http://www.britishbugs.org.uk/homoptera/Cercopidae/Cercopis_vulnerata.html


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Heard the churring of the nightjar for the first time this evening. Didn't see it but at least we know they are back.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Heard the churring of the nightjar for the first time this evening. Didn't see it but at least we know they are back.


Now that is something.
I heard one for the first time ever two years ago at Kelling Heath North Norfolk. There was also a few turtle doves in the same area.

Had a Bullfinch come to the bird feeder today, knew they were around, catch glimpses occasionally, but this is the first time one has come onto a feeder so close to the house.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

I love Bullfinches - one of my favourite birds but we don't get them in the garden any more


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bit of a noisy argument going on this morning in our birch tree between a magpie, who's brought her two babies to see us this week, and this fella.


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

A crow, probably after the magpies babies !


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Saw my first sand lizards today down the beach . The males looked so spectacular in their breeding colours, unfortunately you can't just see how resplendent they were in this photo.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Arggh! I try very hard to appreciate all of the natural world, no matter what it is or does, and then I meet another horsefly. My hand is about to balloon up like the Hulk's, I have four bites, and I am stuffed full of antihistamines, and I hate horseflies again.

Still, I did get to see my first Marsh Fritillary.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Jonescat said:


> Arggh! I try very hard to appreciate all of the natural world, no matter what it is or does, and then I meet another horsefly. My hand is about to balloon up like the Hulk's, I have four bites, and I am stuffed full of antihistamines, and I hate horseflies again.
> 
> Still, I did get to see my first Marsh Fritillary.
> 
> View attachment 272960


Ouch, you have my sympathy, I react really badly to bites and once had the dreaded Blandford Fly bite my ankle, I couldn't walk for a few days and it was so sore. I stay covered up as much as possible these days.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> Arggh! I try very hard to appreciate all of the natural world, no matter what it is or does, and then I meet another horsefly. My hand is about to balloon up like the Hulk's, I have four bites, and I am stuffed full of antihistamines, and I hate horseflies again.
> 
> Still, I did get to see my first Marsh Fritillary.
> 
> View attachment 272960


Poor you, hope you're better soon. Love the butterfly photo.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Arggh! I try very hard to appreciate all of the natural world, no matter what it is or does, and then I meet another horsefly.
> ]


I was just thinking today as I walked through a herd of cows, that there isn't any horseflies yet, but that with the weather we had last week and now the heat, they will be out in force soon enough!

I need a bird ID. I think it's probably a lesser Whitethroat, but not sure.........




Anyone?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Think you're probably right Rona. Lovely photos, gorgeous little bird.

I was trying to photograph a bee this afternoon but he was being elusive and I got this tiny little fellow instead. Its a Mint Moth. I've got lots of mint this year so probably see him again.



















I know sparrows are common but we rarely get them in our garden whilst round the corner from us there are loads. Anyway, we've had a few today on our feeders, I love them.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Ouch, you have my sympathy, I react really badly to bites and once had the dreaded Blandford Fly bite my ankle, I couldn't walk for a few days and it was so sore. I stay covered up as much as possible these days.


I had to look up Blandford Fly - it looks horrendous! Poor you.



rona said:


> I need a bird ID. I think it's probably a lesser Whitethroat, but not sure.........


Might be a spotted flycatcher?

I haven't seen a mint moth yet this year - they are lovely


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Hubby says definitely not a Whitethroat !
But no spots showing on breast for the spotted flycatcher either. Could be the light is not right though.

Where about in the country were you when you took the pictures?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> I
> Might be a spotted flycatcher?


Didn't sound like one



wee man said:


> Hubby says definitely not a Whitethroat !
> But no spots showing on breast for the spotted flycatcher either. Could be the light is not right though.
> 
> Where about in the country were you when you took the pictures?


It was in Sussex, at the edge of a cow field in a sheltered valley. I thought it might be a youngster and the sound it made was very like a Lesser Whitethroat, Very loud, very repetitive and rather annoying


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Fair enough - if it was tutting at you like a maiiden aunt then it probably was a LW


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

We've been hoping for a glimpse of the nightjars since we heard them a couple of weeks ago but no luck, we've been out quite late a couple of times and sat where we've seen them in the past with camera ready but nothing doing. Last night we walked a route we've never seen/heard them and had no camera as it was such an overcast evening. I needed a pee and went only a few feet off the main path, when a nightjar flew up so close to me  I looked around and couldn't see anything on the ground so had my pee and was just about to go when I noticed two eggs right there on the ground, no nest, nothing covering or hiding them. Obviously I left as fast as I could. When I got home I looked it up and was quite surprised to find this is normal nightjar behaviour - they usually have two broods of two and just use a scrape on the ground rather than a nest there were no leaves or twigs or anything, the eggs were just there. We have cattle grazing this area and had they walked across it those eggs would be destroyed. Good to know they are breeding in our forest though.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Found this Cinnabar Moth on the patio, not sure he can fly so put him in the flower border to give him a chance. Beautiful as they are, they and their caterpillars feed on ragwort so are toxic. We see a few of these at this time of year.










My hanging basket comes in useful for some pollinating, he was very busy


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right place but thought I'd share the visitor i found under the rose bush tonight it's not a great pic but you can see him/her


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

S.crane said:


> Not sure if this is the right place but thought I'd share the visitor i found under the rose bush tonight it's not a great pic but you can see him/her
> View attachment 274503


That's lovely, we never seen any in our garden. Had to look twice to see him/her.


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Now I know they are around I might set up a little den for them i do love hedgehogs and it's such a shame they are in decline.hopefully this one might visit again.


----------



## PennyTheCat (Mar 30, 2013)

S.crane said:


> Now I know they are around I might set up a little den for them i do love hedgehogs and it's such a shame they are in decline.hopefully this one might visit again.


I've made a weatherproof feeding station out of an under-bed storage box for the hedgehogs here and they use it every night - their 'calling card' deposits are proof! I'll go take a photo in a minute and post it here.
I used to feed them cat kibble/wet food but it started attracting all the neighbourhood cats :Wideyed so now I feed them dried mealworms which the hedgehogs love but the cats don't


----------



## PennyTheCat (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Finally had some fledglings in the garden today, there was a family of 5 mistle thrush, 2 adults & 3 young. Last year we had 3 so it's great to see a bigger brood this year, especially as they are on the rspb's red list. Our neighbours garden that backs onto us has a huge berberis right by our fence which is heaving with purple berries so they've come in to feast on that & use the washing facilities in our garden.


----------



## PennyTheCat (Mar 30, 2013)

Matrod said:


> Finally had some fledglings in the garden today, there was a family of 5 mistle thrush, 2 adults & 3 young. Last year we had 3 so it's great to see a bigger brood this year, especially as they are on the rspb's red list. Our neighbours garden that backs onto us has a huge berberis right by our fence which is heaving with purple berries so they've come in to feast on that & use the washing facilities in our garden.


How lovely  Mistle thrush are my most favourite garden bird. Most years they bring their fledgling brood to feast on the soaked sultanas I put out on my bird table. I'll go see if I can find some pics.


----------



## PennyTheCat (Mar 30, 2013)

Mistle thrushes are also partial to apples as well as soaked sultanas (I impale the apples on fence post)...

















....Can't find my photos of Mistle thrush fledglings being fed by their parents in my garden :Bawling


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Came across a family of Wrens. Babies were obviously just out and about and mum was rather overzealous in her alarm calls, frightened the life out of them and 3 flew right at me in panic only to land on twigs right next to me. Goodness knows how mum was feeling at that moment!!


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

We've been in Suffolk during the last few weeks, very close to where they have been filming Springwatch recently. 

Managed to finally get some good views of a Dartford Warbler, but not long enough to get the camera on them. Also plenty of stonechats about too.
Heard a Turtle Dove, but when we went back to the same area it wasn't there. Also heard the stone curlews and had them flying over our static van with their fledged young, several evenings as they made their way to feeding grounds for the night. 

Best bit was the Nightingale. I had heard one briefly when out on a walk during our last visit, but didn't expect to hear any this time as they tend to stop singing once they have found a mate which is usually round the end of May. However, we had just got into bed on our first night and a nightingale suddenly started singing very close by. It sang all night until the dawn and then again the following night, but after that it was silent. Asking the site warden, he said that it had been singing for the last three weeks, so I count myself very lucky to have heard it. We have owned the static for five years now and this is the first time we've had a nightingale sing nearby.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Whilst out today, saw lots of dragon flies and damsel flies, particularly lots of these.


----------

